# Solved: Online Flash video runs very slow



## Mayank499 (May 18, 2008)

I had played many Flash video from many sites including You Tube. 
My question for you experts is - How to run a flash video faster with no hassle of slow buffering. I am using internet connection of 256KBPS and my system 
Does any software can do this job or internal setting may do. Please suggest, 
Your expert comments to this question may help many other guys.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

YouTube recommends an internet connection of 500Kbps or faster for the best viewing experience: http://help.youtube.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=56116&topic=10560

Aside from that it could be due to other programs running on your computer, especially those that download content off the internet. Or example if you are downloading other files in the background with Peer 2 Peer File Sharing Applications.


----------



## Mayank499 (May 18, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your reply, 
The connection speed is main- I got it, 
But apart from this is it true that - If I don't run any internet application other than the streaming a flash video than I would be able to watch more perfectly. 
Or, the parallel internet pages are not having much effect on video streaming... Can you tell about it. 
Thanks again....


----------



## Mayank499 (May 18, 2008)

Dear Triple6 - I just got you are moderator, So , I have something to say you and that is - 

I like your forums so much. 'Tech Support Guy ' is a very honest, keen and admirable effort with a friendly environment.

I liked this forum among many other alike forums. 
Please keep it up, try to make it even better place...regards, 
Mayank- India.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks for the kind works about the forum, we try our best.

The less other internet traffic, the more bandwidth would be available for the flash video. So if you have a page one in the background thats not even loading anything it could still have ads that change and download every once in a while.

How is the rest of computer running and how is the web surfing in general?


----------



## Mayank499 (May 18, 2008)

Rest of computer is running fine and the web surfing is also good as per 256 Kbps of speed.

Secondly, I believe that my internet connection might be slower than 256 kbps, because It is ISP company saying 256 Kbps speed but in actual it might be lower than that.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You rarely get 100% of the advertised speed, so its likely a little slower.


----------



## Mayank499 (May 18, 2008)

OK, So I should think for higher speed internet connection. 

Meanwhile, If you find any other option- any freebies, any setting or else mean then please inform in forum. 
Thanks.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

This program can sometimes help a little: http://www.speedguide.net/downloads.php


----------

